# MS Word 2007 - Format Painter Turns-off



## LesHart51 (Oct 21, 2008)

:rippedhanI do a goodly amount of online research for friends at no charge (It helps pass the time) and often this involves copying emormous amounts of information into Word 2007. I use my own formatting style, and using the Format Painter is the easiest way to do this. (Example: I sometimes copy several 'Bulleted' Lists, and use the Format Painter to turn-off the Bullets.) *Sometimes*, when I 'click' the Format Painter button, and scroll-down the page to apply it, scrolling turns it off. Other times, it works flawlessly. Is there a way to fix this? It can be a real pain!

Your help is most appreciated, 

Lesley Hart


----------



## juez51 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have the same problem and can't get an answer anywhere..:-(


----------



## juez51 (Feb 9, 2009)

Since I posted yesterday, I have come up with some answers. First, it appears this is a definite bug in Word 2007, caused when the user creates a multi-page document and inserts page numbers using the Insert/Page Numbers tabs. There are two work-arounds that I know of: 1) if you save the document as a Word 97-2003 document, the problem seems to go away and the format painter works again. 2) If you stay in the Word 2007 document instead of saving it in Word 97-2003 format, you can highlight the text you want to copy the format from and then press CTL-SHIFT-C. Then go to the text you want to "paint" with the new format, highlight the text, and then press CTL-SHIFT-V. That will do what using the format painter does. I hope this helps.


----------



## LesHart51 (Oct 21, 2008)

Juez51 - Thank-you... It's not as quick as the "Format Painter", but definitely works to bypass the problem!
Again I thank you,
LesHart51:grin:


----------



## Plinka (Apr 8, 2009)

I just had to register to thank juez51 for the excellent answer.

I had someone call me, and google found your posting and it worked perfectly. Well written and concise instructions. 

Thanks for saving me tons of time.


----------



## juez51 (Feb 9, 2009)

It was nice of you to write. I'm glad the work-around helped.


----------

